# Problème de partage de listes de rappels



## ambolik (9 Mars 2018)

Bonjour,

je partage 2 listes de rappels avec ma compagne, une liste de courses et la liste de partage familial.
Cela fonctionnait bien, mais depuis quelques temps, il y a un souci. Les listes ne se synchronisent plus.
Dans le détail de chaque liste, il est bien indiquée qu'elles sont partagées entre nous 2, par contre, l'icône de partage n'apparaît plus sur aucune des 2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





J'ai tenté par exemple de supprimer la liste de courses, d'en créer une nouvelle, puis de lancer un partage. Toute la procédure fonctionne, ma compagne reçoit bien l'invitation au partage, elle l'accepte, puis cette liste apparaît bien partagée entre nous, mais toujours pas d'icône de partage, et les listes ne se synchronisent pas, donc ce que l'un ajoute, l'autre ne le voit pas.
Par contre, l'un comme l'autre, si nous consultons nos iCloud respectifs sur le net, les listes apparaissent avec l'icône de partage, mais ne sont pas synchronisées.
Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée?

merci d'avance.


----------



## pabar (12 Avril 2018)

Je rencontre la même problème avec ma femme. C'est résolu pour vous ?


----------



## ambolik (18 Avril 2018)

Non pas vraiment, même si j’ai remarqué que la liste se mettait plus ou moins à jour... mais c’est pas du tout instantané, ni forcément complet, de nouveaux articles se mettent à jour, d’autres pas, et je n’ai toujours pas récupéré l’icône de partage...


----------

